# Game #16 Pacers (6-10) vs Lakers (14-1)



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

vs






































Lets go Pacers!

Win 105-99

Bold prediction: Granger outscores Kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's not that bold of a prediction considering Kobe's scoring is down. Your bold prediction seems to be that the Pacers will win 105-99. :biggrin:

Good luck today! :cheers:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Kobe and Granger are neck and neck when it comes to stats.. here are the stats for Granger/Kobe.

Granger
-------
PPG 24.2 
RPG 5.5 
APG 2.4 
SPG 0.9 
BPG 1.8 
FG% 0.467 
FT% 0.833 
3P% 0.371 
MPG 35.9 

Kobe
------
PPG 24.4 
RPG 5.1 
APG 4.2 
SPG 1.7 
BPG 0.7 
FG% 0.469 
FT% 0.851 
3P% 0.286 
MPG 33.5 

Kobe is still ahead of Granger.. but who would of though it would be this close?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

By the way my prediction for the game

Lakers 103

Pacers 90


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Lakers win 109-92


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

3 minutes til half time pacers up 52-51


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

yea kobe just went on fire there, but granger had an answer 

66-61 Lakers at half

Granger-Kobe head to head so far: 16/2/4 vs 16/6/1

btw Rashos 6 for 6 thus far


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

comon guys hustle for 48 mins! we took down the celtics we can do it again to the lakers :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice first half, fellas. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I'd laugh if Indiana were able to beat both Boston and LA.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yikes.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

OMG Murphy with the late game heroics!!! PACERS WINN!! Murphy hits the tip at the buzzer after the miss and it rattles and finally falls in!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Unreal...

Congrats on the win.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!!!!!! Man oh man! Beat the Lakers and the Celtics. And yet we are 7-10. Ugh. I'd like to hope we can build off of this win for the love of God. Why can we go out and beat the best of the best and fall so many times to the mediocres?

And I couldn't watch this game on League Pass because it was blacked out because of stupid NBA TV. But I was watching yahoo game channel and just flipped out haha.


Great win.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Okay, so I was wrong about Murph. What a great win. I jumped on my bed. I danced. I screamed. I laughed. I cried a little. I was obviously pretty excited.

Now time to watch Murphy play with the headset thing.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

omfg  when I went to sleep Lakers were leading 99-86, man this is awesome  had a feeling though even we were down that much :cheers: LETS GO PACERS!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We need to make sure we're down going into the 4th quarter from now on. It's the only way for this team to give a **** in the 4th.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great game to see, unfortunately I was unable to post here. I'll be honest though I knew he had a chance going into it because this team always comes to play the big boys, but after that run LA made to end the 2nd. quarter I was certain the game was over, glad they proved me wrong and got the victory...Hearing the post game brought up a good point though, Gary Payton said that it was a lucky win (which it was) and that even scrub teams get a lucky bounce every now and then, he also said that we had no idea what play we were running at the end which is also true, I mean I'm happy we got the W. and happy that Murphy came through for us when it mattered, but what exactly was O'Brien trying to do with our last possession? Good coached teams do not rely on lucky bounces, they execute and not only have one, but two or three set plays just in case it's needed. Hopefully though Jim learned his lesson. :azdaja:...GO PACERS!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And I couldn't watch this game on League Pass because it was blacked out because of stupid NBA TV.




If you have league pass you also have NBA TV, it come as a package Jax...eace:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

At the final buzzer it was 4AM here in Finland, but it all worth it!!!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

At the final buzzer it was 4AM here in Finland, but it was all worth it!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> If you have league pass you also have NBA TV, it come as a package Jax...eace:



Whaaaaaaat the dood at NBA League Pass told me I didn't have it. Grrr...


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey StephenJackson, you ever think of changing your username?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> Hey StephenJackson, you ever think of changing your username?



Kinda sorta. I am still a big SJax fan. I love watching him in Golden State tear it up. I'm still a Jax fan for sure.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

You should change it to RashoNesterovic!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

No BrandonRush


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm just so used to being known as Jax.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll get a new nickname. I'm called DT but in Febuary i'm changing my name (I need some suggestions on a new name).


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't know. It will take a lot of convincing for me to change my name.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Wouldn't you rather have a name that represents the Pacers?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> Wouldn't you rather have a name that represents the Pacers?


Yes, but I also don't want to change my name just to have to change it again when another player gets traded. I still love Jax just like I still love JO.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Well it's your choice not ours haha


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well Jax didn't do too well tonight. Still I don't know if I can part with it. I just love his game and swagger. It's funny, this year I have become a fan of the Raptors, Rockets, and Warriors. I'm still attached to Jax, Artest, and JO. I still route for them. I certainly don't follow those teams like the Pacers, but I still love those players. My favorite Pacer currently is Dunleavy and he isn't even playing!


----------

